# Great plants for a large tank



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

So I am looking to completely fill my 100g tank with plants. My next paycheck will be used on lots of plants. Here is what I want.

-Some sort of carpet plant to cover the entire sand substrate
-A very large leafed plant (giant sword plant or something) with an 8"+ leaf
-Several medium to large middle to back tank plants.

I think I have about 100w of HO fluorescent lighting on my 100g tank. The lighting is very close to the water, maximizing its penetration. I don't have CO2, and will only do it if its absolutely required to do this in this tank. The water is already at a fairly high temp for my discus, so there will already be less oxygen in the water. I can add fertilizers and root tabs if needed. The water is 100% RO with some trace minerals and aquarium salt mixed in.

Here is what I need to know.

-What plants will match my requirements above?
-What will I need to add (root tabs, ferts, etc) to make the plants thrive?
-What tips can you offer for my low tech tank?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Lets see...
carepet-you couldbdo dwarf hair grass. Im having trouble growing it myself, as i finally got it to spread. So it will take awhile. Big portions. Or you could try some type of moss. Blyxa is good, i have some and its spreading like a weed. Good grass like plant. 

Big plant-swords get big. Only I would buy it big, they dont grow very fast.
medium to large- anachrais is good. And it grows pretty dang fast. If you want that I know some who sells for great pricings. Other tall plants could be vals, other swords, and i have this one plant in my tank i cant remember the name of but it looks like a stem with a bunch lily pads. grows real fast. I find the name for you....

Tips- Usually people say 2 watts per gallon is good lighting for a planted tank, but my 20 only has a 27w and my plants are doing awesome.
I have never added fertilizer myself to my tank. Have never 
needed, fish do it for me.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

I would look at the Giant sword plant..Echinodorus bleheri they get large but will need root tabs in sand..dwarf hair grass wont grow well in sand unless you have something under it like a Base layer for plants...

If you really want a nice display discus tank look into a "dirt" or "NPT" tank that way you don't have to add ferts or co2. I have been playing with this for the last few months and love it..you just can't have any fish who like to dig in the tank  I have 3 NPT's tanks running and there doing amazing with plant growth and hardly no water changes. My 180 has 40+ fish and after 4 week still no readable amounts of nitrates. also your light will work fine in this set-up. Fish seem to love the water conditions too with great colors in my Metallic blue rams and rainbows. My discus will be getting this kinda tank soon. As soon as my son comes help me carry the 125 up stairs


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

bml.....head to aquabid and get the following if you want big beautiful plants....
Aponogeton Boivianus
A. Ulvaceus
A. Crispus
and if your tank is a little cooler (78 or below) you could try A. Madagascarensis.

a couple of pics of mine..
madagascarensis......


















boivianus approx.5 weeks from bare bulb.......

























most Aponogeton species are low light plants and will grow very fast....
Ulvaceus is the most beautiful graceful plant i have ever seen.....

Cryptocoryne Willisi can eventually form a dense little forest in the foreground areas of the tank...


----------

